# Received a tweet re the IPad. Read and enjoy!



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

Here is an interesting comment I received on my Twitter page:  "Tooken the plunge, tweeting from iPad. Love the device but agree w previous comments. Too heavy for one hand use. The #Kindle is NOT dead "  I tested one today at the Apple store and it is NOT an EReader.  So say almost everyone there.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Granvillen said:


> Here is an interesting comment I received on my Twitter page: "Tooken the plunge, tweeting from iPad. Love the device but agree w previous comments. Too heavy for one hand use. The #Kindle is NOT dead " I tested one today at the Apple store and it is NOT an EReader. So say almost everyone there.


LOL @ Tooken.

He/she might want to learn correct grammar if he/she wishes to be taken seriously.

Also testing one at an Apple Store, just isn't the same as actually owning one and using it.

The iPad was never sold as an "e-reader" that is only 1 of it's MANY uses.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Well, I think the person who sent the tweet actually did purchase the ipad and was sending the tweet from it. I expect the tooken part was an autocorrect for something. I get some really bizarre words.

The OP, who is not the tweeter is the one who tried one out at the apple store.

I've heard a lot of people talking about it's weight.

And while you realize the iPad is not intended as a primary e-reader, MANY people are considering replacing their Kindle with it. It's a valid concern.

I received this tweet today from Len Edgerly:

Reading an iPad at the beach? I doubt it.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Again, the iPad is not a reader. That's just one function of it. I call the iPad Kindle paranoia! It will not replace my Kindle. Nevertheless, I can't wait to get my hands on it. I am hoping that it will replace my Mac Air from going with me to various classes. I'm hoping the iPad keyboard will be such that I can take notes from my professors with a lot less weight than the Mac Air which was a lot less weight than my MacBook Pro. 

It's not an eReader folks - just happens to have that little option (and I'm sooo looking forward to it!)


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Since everywhere I see the Ipad mentioned or shown it talks about the Kindle at the same time, the compare is always done so its a valid point. It most definately has been touted as an ereader by the Apple dude himself at the launching. He spend most time talking about the book reading things and mentioned the Kindle himself. 

Can this pad thing be discussed without getting defensive please? I for one like to hear and read both sides. Not everyone is going to like everything and if there are shortcomings they are just that. 

I don't own any Apple products and so I have to sit through the fanboys, the ones that just like apple products, those that can be objective and everyone else in between. 

This thing might be interesting to me down the line, but its difficult for me to sift through all the apple speak sometimes lol. 

I would not be able to read a book on it as it is backlit, but it might be fun as a media/entertainment device. But i have no idea if it would even be for someone like me that never had owned a apple product. I need some reviews from Apple newbies lol.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I wouldn't take my kindle or my ipad to the beach anyway. Heck I don't even read outside in my back yard. If I'm out there, I'm in the pool LOL


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Defensive??  LOL that's cute.

I personally have found the Kindle "fanboys" to be much more defensive,and ripping on the iPad,and often times down right rude in regard to iPads.
I have my suspicions as to why but that is all they are is suspicions.

The FACT is there are plus' to both devices,and many people will use iPads to read e-books and time will tell how that does or does not affect the Kindle.
The iPad can hold it's own on many fronts,so I am not remotely concerned.
Whether anyone likes it or not the iPad exists and it has a place within the e-book realm and beyond.

So bottomline is read on what you see fit.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I don't understand why you have to be so rude.   

I think we all pretty much agreed on not everything is for everyone, I stated so in my post. 
I still like to read all sides.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

guys, please learn to spell it's fanboi LOL

http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=fanboi


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Rasputina said:


> guys, please learn to spell it's fanboi LOL


Ooops. lol


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Ok look, here's the thing. There's one thing we ALL have in common here. We're READERS. Because the iPad has that capability there are going to be those comparisons. ESPECIALLY here. We obviously also enjoy technology and the convience of having our library with us and all the other things e-readers are all about.  

I'm guessing the majority of the people who buy an iPad aren't going to care what the reading capabilities are, since we're readers we care. The comparisons are inevitable, the concerns are valid. 

We all have different wants and needs and that should be respected. There's no need to be rude and defensive just because somebody might be commenting negatively about a product you like. The iPad is not for everyone. The Kindle is not for everyone. People need as much info on the pros and cons of the devices to make an informed decision. 

I'm an apple fan (I have an iPhone and several iPods). I'm a Kindle fan obviously. 

You don't have to be one or the other. It's ok to be both.

Edited: fixed spelling errors that were courtesy of my iphone's autocorrect and my lack of proofreading.


----------



## Rasputina (May 6, 2009)

I think the easiest way to get informed as to what the ipad can and can't do is to go to the apple site and watch the videos and read the many many pages of information including the owners manual that is available there. That and understanding your own needs will give you the best idea if it's for you or not. Because individual giving a review is only looking at it through their own eyes.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

But the videos don't tell you if it's heavy. The videos don't show the glare in the screen. The videos don't tell you that it might be difficult to operate one handed. Unless you can go to an apple store or best buy or know someone who got one, you'll need to also rely on user reviews. Let's face it, apple isn't going to highlight any negatives in the videos.   

People are seeing this for the first time. There's going to be people that like it and people that don't. Someone who's trying to decide might want to hear the reasons for or against. It isn't just being compared to just the Kindle. It's being compared to netbooks too, we just don't focus on that here.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Sugar said:


> LOL @ Tooken.
> 
> He/she might want to learn correct grammar if he/she wishes to be taken seriously.
> 
> ...


I don't think it was so much the use of bad grammar as much as it was them struggling to try to type on an iPad  If I've learned one thing on the internet it's not to dismiss people based on their spelling and grammar. Some of the most intelligent people I know can't spell worth a lick, but if you can get past that they're brilliant and have plenty to say worth listening to.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Personally I prefer to get lots of my info from actual users as suppose to the company selling the product. 
Since I like to hear about Pros and also about cons, the company wouldn't be the most partial party there. 

I like to hear from people here also as we are Kindle users as well so I want to know about that as well. Plus I always thought of the folks here friendly and open to discussion. 

Actual user review in the real world does not always equal company video's. That goes for all products.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I made the 'tooken' tweet. It is just slang that my sister and I use. Okay, on to iPad comments

I really, really love this device. I watched an episode of Private Practice, tweeted, posted to my Facebook page, downloaded a couple of apps, read some email, posted to Kindleboards etc. With the exception of some trouble in the App store, the iPad is fast, the graphics are great and it does all it was advertised to do. With the exception of ebooks. 

I opened the same book on the iPad and on my Kindle. After some brightness and font adjustments I got the iPad to a state where I felt I could read, but I just couldn't get comfortable. The sepia (that I use on my iPhone) was too brown on the bigger screen and the black and white just seemed too---crisp? Too white? I'm not sure, but after 1/2 hour I couldn't take it anymore. 

I have since read that some folks feel that the text on the iPad is superior to the Kindle, but I can't agree. The backlight is too backlit .  The Kindle app is nice. Anyone who was impressed by the sorry LCD screen (IMO) on the nook should take a look. But, for me, eInk is the way to go for now. Also the iPad is way too heavy for me to use reading one-handed. It's a device you have to rest one your lap. And I don't have any physical limitations.  

What I did like better on the iPad is books in color, magazines and the newspaper w color. I plan on using the Dr Seuss ABC books app with my grandson on a regular basis. If Amazon comes out with a color Kindle, I imagine that I would give up any reading on the iPad altogether for items in color, backlit just doesn't do it for me. But for everything else, the iPad is all it was cracked up to be.


My Kindle is Fred, my iPhone is Wilma and my new iPad will be Barney.  I'll be taking it with me everywhere-just like I do my Kindle. Thank goodness I just got a huge purse!


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I received this tweet today from Len Edgerly:
> 
> Reading an iPad at the beach? I doubt it.


New slogan suggestions for the iPad eReader feature:

It feels like you're actually part of the book!
Really get into the books you read... no, literally.
Every page is illustrated!
Drastically reduces the risk of melanoma through patented "don't read outside" technology.

Okay, I'm done being snarky now  I'm just glad that users are finally debunking the whole push of it as an eReading device to trump all other eReaders.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> I don't think it was so much the use of bad grammar as much as it was them struggling to try to type on an iPad  If I've learned one thing on the internet it's not to dismiss people based on their spelling and grammar. Some of the most intelligent people I know can't spell worth a lick, but if you can get past that they're brilliant and have plenty to say worth listening to.


Have you typed on the iPad?


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> New slogan suggestions for the iPad eReader feature:
> 
> It feels like you're actually part of the book!
> Really get into the books you read... no, literally.
> ...


Waiting to see if there is a response to this post, or if it just the posts of people who are actually enjoying using the iPad they actually have in their hands.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Sugar said:


> Have you typed on the iPad?


Doing so now. There seems to be a more aggressive spellcheck than my iPhone, or maybe after a year my iPhone has either gotten to know me or has given up!


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

There are always a few people who like to cause trouble on boards like this, no matter how well they are moderated.  

I'm just thankful there aren't many of them on Kindleboards as I really enjoy the camaraderie of these boards.

Paula ny


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Scheherazade said:


> New slogan suggestions for the iPad eReader feature:
> 
> It feels like you're actually part of the book!
> Really get into the books you read... no, literally.
> ...


Hahaha. How dare you poke fun at the ipad? Hahaha.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Scheherazade said:


> New slogan suggestions for the iPad eReader feature:
> 
> It feels like you're actually part of the book!
> Really get into the books you read... no, literally.
> ...


That's funny!

I do like seeing these first hand reports. I have no doubt that the iPad is going to be a really cool device. However, I don't think it's going to be a "Kindle Killer" that the media (and book publishers from their actions) have made it out to be.

And Jesslyn, thank you for your review.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Sugar said:


> Waiting to see if there is a response to this post, or if it just the posts of people who are actually enjoying using the iPad they actually have in their hands.


Aww, just having fun. Folks need quit taking themselves so seriously over this whole iPad thing. If they didn't make such a hooplah over it being a Kindle killer there wouldn't be such a big discussion about it. And yes, as amazing as I'm sure it is (and as I've said previously several times, I'm sure it's a great device for what it is) it just isn't God's gift to eReaders.

As for the typing on the iPad thing, I just wanted to give them the benefit of the doubt before being judgmental about their actual worth on this planet due to them using a kitschy word on a medium that is definitely not aimed at people being eloquent and verbose.


----------



## Jo (Jul 18, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> Well, I think the person who sent the tweet actually did purchase the ipad and was sending the tweet from it. I expect the tooken part was an autocorrect for something. I get some really bizarre words.
> 
> The OP, who is not the tweeter is the one who tried one out at the apple store.
> 
> ...


In case anyone is interested Len Edgerly post this on facebook.

http://blip.tv/file/3438624


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

corkyb said:


> There are always a few people who like to cause trouble on boards like this, no matter how well they are moderated.
> 
> Paula ny


Yeah I've noticed that.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Jo said:


> In case anyone is interested Len Edgerly post this on facebook.
> 
> http://blip.tv/file/3438624


Darn... I can't watch that on my iPhone. Gonna need to drag a BRAT off of the laptop.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

Jo said:


> In case anyone is interested Len Edgerly post this on facebook.
> 
> http://blip.tv/file/3438624


That's interesting... I wonder why the Kindle app font sizes are so small. That's a real drawback I think they'll have to fix.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

It looks they are the same five fonts on the kindle, though, so I didn't get that.  Maybe they just look smaller on the ipad.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

This pic cracked me up this morning...


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Meemo said:


> This pic cracked me up this morning...


lol


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

that len Edgerly video was interesting. But I noticed something, when he pulled a book up in the Ibook application the words were stretched across the page, not sure what that justification is called but it looks aweful. I can't stand these spaces between words. It didn't look like that in the Kindle Application. 
Do all books look like that on it?


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Atunah said:


> that len Edgerly video was interesting. But I noticed something, when he pulled a book up in the Ibook application the words were stretched across the page, not sure what that justification is called but it looks aweful. I can't stand these spaces between words. It didn't look like that in the Kindle Application.
> Do all books look like that on it?


I haven't noticed any weird justification like that in any of the books I have gotten samples to through iBook.


----------



## nursedina (Mar 18, 2010)

Applause! Applause!!        

I own a Kindle, 4 ipods, a macbook pro and an patiently waiting my IPAD in the mail (Easter gift) Can't we just all get along?? I love all devices that let me read!!!!



luvmy4brats said:


> Ok look, here's the thing. There's one thing we ALL have in common here. We're READERS. Because the iPad has that capability there are going to be those comparisons. ESPECIALLY here. We obviously also enjoy technology and the convience of having our library with us and all the other things e-readers are all about.
> 
> I'm guessing the majority of the people who buy an iPad aren't going to care what the reading capabilities are, since we're readers we care. The comparisons are inevitable, the concerns are valid.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Dina

I just had to post and let you know that I love you signature line. It is so true! 

"~~ Stand too close to stupid and it will splash on you.

***Take care*** ~~ Dina"


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2010)

I can't read in the sun anyway. Whether it's a DTB, my Kindle or my iPod Touch, I get a splitting headache. For those who can read in direct sun I wonder if an anti-glare screen protector might help make it easier? It would still be dark but at least the glare would be gone.


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

nursedina said:


> Applause! Applause!!
> 
> I own a Kindle, 4 ipods, a macbook pro and an patiently waiting my IPAD in the mail (Easter gift) Can't we just all get along?? I love all devices that let me read!!!!


Agreed.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

My hubby laughs at me.  In my purse I carry my iPhone (Wilma), my iPad (Barney), Blackberry (hated and unnamed - from work) and my Kindle(Fred).


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> My hubby laughs at me. In my purse I carry my iPhone (Wilma), my iPad (Barney), Blackberry (hated and unnamed - from work) and my Kindle(Fred).


Wow I think my purse would explode if I carried all that, and trust me it already feels like I am carrying half my house in it. 
What kind of purse do you use? *inquiring minds what to know* hehe
btw I like the names you picked.


----------



## planet_janet (Feb 23, 2010)

Jesslyn said:


> My hubby laughs at me. In my purse I carry my iPhone (Wilma), my iPad (Barney), Blackberry (hated and unnamed - from work) and my Kindle(Fred).


This is me, as well...down to the work-provided Blackberry. Gave me a chuckle.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

Sugar said:


> Wow I think my purse would explode if I carried all that, and trust me it already feels like I am carrying half my house in it.
> What kind of purse do you use? *inquiring minds what to know* hehe
> btw I like the names you picked.


I love Target! Traded in my too small Coach bag for an noname bag that was $16.50 on clearance 
Its soft, huge and has some side pockets for easy access to my phone & keys. I love it!
Plus even though it's big, it doesn't look like what my daughter calls 'an ole lady bag'


----------



## Bren S. (May 10, 2009)

Jesslyn said:


> I love Target! Traded in my too small Coach bag for an noname bag that was $16.50 on clearance
> Its soft, huge and has some side pockets for easy access to my phone & keys. I love it!
> Plus even though it's big, it doesn't look like what my daughter calls 'an ole lady bag'


Hey that's a cute bag. I like it.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

planet_janet said:


> This is me, as well...down to the work-provided Blackberry. Gave me a chuckle.


I just don't get the blackberry and hate it with everything in me. Horrible UI. RIM could take a lesson from about everybody other company doing personal electronics design.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> I love Target! Traded in my too small Coach bag for an noname bag that was $16.50 on clearance
> Its soft, huge and has some side pockets for easy access to my phone & keys. I love it!
> Plus even though it's big, it doesn't look like what my daughter calls 'an ole lady bag'


LOL Old Lady Bag. Nice Bag I like it


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Meemo said:


> This pic cracked me up this morning...


Thanks for sharing I Love the Pic


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

nursedina said:


> Applause! Applause!!
> 
> I own a Kindle, 4 ipods, a macbook pro and an patiently waiting my IPAD in the mail (Easter gift) Can't we just all get along?? I love all devices that let me read!!!!


   I agree


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Jesslyn said:


> I just don't get the blackberry and hate it with everything in me. Horrible UI. RIM could take a lesson from about everybody other company doing personal electronics design.


Maybe you should name it Mr. Slate?


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2010)

Jesslyn said:


> I just don't get the blackberry and hate it with everything in me. Horrible UI. RIM could take a lesson from about everybody other company doing personal electronics design.


Um....I love my BlackBerry. It's an awesome device. As a small business owner it's everything I need.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Um....I love my BlackBerry. It's an awesome device. As a small business owner it's everything I need.


I probably should have stuck an IMO on there. I came to BB from a Windows mobile device (touchscreen) and found it hard to go back. Just waaaaay too many clicks to get to anything.


----------

